# Women proposing marriage to men



## Anna (Nov 1, 2006)

how do you feel about it? weird?ok? hmm?


----------



## empericalbeauty (Nov 1, 2006)

Uhm..Its okay I guess..I think it should be done only when you are positively sure he is going to say yes..If not you just look rather desperate.


----------



## Leony (Nov 1, 2006)

Yeah, I think it's OK as long as she's confident enough to say it.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Nov 1, 2006)

I personally woulden't do it. I don't even want to get married ever! Well Anthony and James would be the exception. BUt I think its great that women are going for it. I mean, we go on and on about how men have all this dominance.


----------



## Kimmers86 (Nov 1, 2006)

I wouldn't do it and I don't think it happens too often for one big reason: if the woman wants to get married, she will drop SOOO many hints that if he feels the same about her he'll ask. 

BUT I think it's okay, no big deal. Why not?


----------



## pieced (Nov 1, 2006)

I'm so for it. Why wait around for the man to come to his senses, when you can do that, and the guy would take it as a compliment aswell. I really think that instead if you feel ready, and you bot have talked about being a martimony, then there is absoluty nothing wrong with the women taking the first step. People talk about being in the 21century, but a whole of women don't seem to be acting like it at all. They always wait for the man to come around, it's enpowering that a woman would take such a bold first step. If the man wants to propose, and if somehow he would feel like a lesser of a man, then tell him to do that. Women should take more of a stand, get what they want...


----------



## jeansguyokc (Nov 1, 2006)

I guess it would depend on the situation, but for myself, I wouldn't.


----------



## katrosier (Nov 1, 2006)

I think its ok AND I kinda indirectly proposed . But it was kinda obvious we were marrying each other anyway so it didnt matter who asked ! lol


----------



## han (Nov 1, 2006)

i agree it would have to depend on the situation i personely wouldnt either i feel most men know if you want to get married and when there ready they will propose


----------



## Saja (Nov 1, 2006)

I see nothing wrong with anyone else doing it. I just wouldnt. Being proposed to , forme, is part of the fun. Its somthing I look forward to.


----------



## Dagny (Nov 1, 2006)

I think my boyfriend would actually be pretty sad if I proposed. Not because he'd say no, but he seems like the sort of guy who'd get really into proposing himself. I think some traditions are nice.


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 1, 2006)

I did it... Don't make me no matter who proposes to who LOL!


----------



## speerrituall1 (Nov 1, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pieced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm so for it. Why wait around for the man to come to his senses, when you can do that, and the guy would take it as a compliment aswell. I really think that instead if you feel ready, and you bot have talked about being a martimony, then there is absoluty nothing wrong with the women taking the first step. People talk about being in the 21century, but a whole of women don't seem to be acting like it at all. They always wait for the man to come around, it's enpowering that a woman would take such a bold first step. If the man wants to propose, and if somehow he would feel like a lesser of a man, then tell him to do that. Women should take more of a stand, get what they want...


----------



## tadzio79 (Nov 1, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I did it... Don't make me no matter who proposes to who LOL! That's awesome Aquilah! John was the smart &amp; lucky cookie to accept! hehe




I don't think it matters who ends up proposing to whom.

I was proposed to, and I guess girls like that more since it's seen as more romantic?

But anyways, as long as you end up being with the one you love, it shouldn't matter.


----------



## Cool Kitten (Nov 1, 2006)

i couldn't care less...Women can do whatever they want novadays


----------



## bluebird26 (Nov 1, 2006)

I guess it depends on the situation, if the guy were so shy, may be, but if he's not, then something is going on and he doesn't want to. I'd never do it



Well, never did it.


----------



## girl_geek (Nov 1, 2006)

I don't think there's anything wrong with it, as long as it's right for the couple -- if the girl is confident enough to ask, and the guy is not so traditional that he doesn't mind not asking himself, then why not? But I wouldn't do it if you think the guy is pretty traditional and wants to ask himself!


----------



## xXMelissaXx (Nov 1, 2006)

I'm not against it but I honestly don't think that I would ever do it.


----------



## flychick767 (Nov 1, 2006)

Why not? There is absolutly nothing wrong with a woman asking a man to marry her. I know I would not mind.


----------



## fickledpink (Nov 1, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Saja* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I see nothing wrong with anyone else doing it. I just wouldnt. Being proposed to , forme, is part of the fun. Its somthing I look forward to. I agree


----------



## love2482 (Nov 1, 2006)

Nothing wrong with that at all!! But I think alot of women would rather be proposed to. What woman hasn't dreamt of the "perfect proposal"?


----------



## noheaeighty8 (Nov 1, 2006)

i wouldn't do it. i think its a man job to do that.


----------



## pinkbundles (Nov 2, 2006)

i think if you really want to, sure. but i love some traditions and one of them is when a man proposes on bended knee. it's just very romantic.


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 3, 2006)

i don't mind it and think it's great, but i wouldn't do it. i'm too shy lol

okay, i'm not.


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Nov 4, 2006)

i did..to my ex..but unfortunately, he wuz shocked n told me dat he's not ready into commitmentz..then i moved n he keeps coming back saying 'cant we be frenz??'..blehhhh...then i feel sooo bad n depressed aftr dat coz he wuz the first ever guy i have fallen in luv n proposed him n got rejected..?






Thank god now i found a wonderful guy(my current fiance n hubby-to-be) n he proposed me..thru email! lolz!


----------



## mintesa (Nov 5, 2006)

im for it. if you wait for the man to do it, you will wait another 10 years. so why dont the women just go ahead.


----------



## Teresamachado (Nov 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pinkbundles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i think if you really want to, sure. but i love some traditions and one of them is when a man proposes on bended knee. it's just very romantic. I agree with you


----------



## StrangerNMist (Nov 10, 2006)

I say break the rules and propose to him! There's absolutely nothing wrong with doing so! Who knows, the guy you're with probably wants to propose, he's probably just too chicken to do so, hehehehe.

This is solely my opinion, but I think that women like to be proposed to because it makes the woman feel like the man really, really wants to be with her. To her it further solidifies the relationship...


----------



## Intrigue (Nov 30, 2006)

It doesn't really matter, but I wouldn't do it. Some traditions are beautiful as they are and this is one of them.


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 30, 2006)

I think it is perfectly fine for a woman to propose. You would be surprised how many women have done the proposing.

If I was going to propose, I would stage a romantic setting. I'd prefer that to having my face put on some electronic board at a baseball game.


----------



## TylerD (Nov 30, 2006)

Personally I think it should always be the guy to propose in my oppinion. The guy should make that step and be strong enough to ask the girl to marry him. If a girl asked me to marry her I dont think I would feel comfortable. I would have no problem asking a girl though



haha thats assuming I knew her well enough and had been dating a while.


----------



## AngelaGM (Nov 30, 2006)

I think it would be romantic either way!


----------



## AprilRayne (Nov 30, 2006)

There's just something about him getting down on his knees asking you to spend the rest of your life with him! There's nothing like it!


----------



## David (Dec 8, 2006)

I like the idea. If a woman loves a man that much, and is sure he is the one she wants to spend the rest of her life with......why not?


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 8, 2006)

that a big no no


----------



## Jesskaa (Dec 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Teresamachado* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I agree with you I agree with her too.


----------



## d.ngu719 (Dec 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Dagny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think my boyfriend would actually be pretty sad if I proposed. Not because he'd say no, but he seems like the sort of guy who'd get really into proposing himself. I think some traditions are nice. same here, also would u gave a guy an egagement ring and u have nothing??? lol


----------



## smurfette (Dec 26, 2006)

For a woman to propose is rather strange, but courageous thing!But not uncommon I guess. She must nevertheless be sure of the feelings involved and be also ready to face a rejection. WHat if the guy is caught unawares and suddenly feels that he isnt ready? This happens all the time with women!!!I had read of such a story elsewhere, Marriage proposal by a girl, I wonder what happened to them....

I would not mind proposing, but I would make sur that we both know each other and that we both want the same thing, i.e. living together!


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 4, 2007)

I don't have anything against it, but I think that I personally would always wonder if he really wanted to. Its sort of like by proposing, he's put the effort in, whereas if I proposed to him it'd always be like he just said 'meh, ok, why not?'

If I did propose, Id have to have been with them a good and decent time and know that they had that level of commitment to me, but I also think my boyfriend would be disappointed if I asked, because he would want to.

haha, my boyfriend didn't give me the chance to think about proposing to HIM anyway.. he accidentally gave himself away when he said "if we're still dating in 5 years.." and I jokingly replied, "why wouldn't we be? what do you mean by that!" and he got all embarrassed and said "if we weren't married by then"

I was a little floored. Really, it's great that girls propose but nothing can beat the thrill of knowing that someone wants you that much


----------



## Bea (Jan 4, 2007)

I think it's ok



Who cares who asks, it's the end result that matters.


----------



## MissMudPie (Jan 4, 2007)

I think it's great! I won't do it, though. I go for the "good 'ole boy" types that just wouldn't be too thrilled if a girl proposed to them. Plus, I wouldn't want to give up the experience of somebody proposing to me!


----------



## PaperFlowers (Jan 7, 2007)

I've always found it a bit sexist that it's a "guy's job". I mean...go for what you want, overall. If a woman wants to propose, she should follow her heart. If she wants to wait for the guy, she should still follow her heart. And vice versa, of course, for guys



It's no one's set "job" or anything, really. If you want to marry someone, you want to, regardless of who asks, right?


----------



## enyadoresme (Jan 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *empericalbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Uhm..Its okay I guess..I think it should be done only when you are positively sure he is going to say yes..If not you just look rather desperate. truth


----------



## Aprill (Jan 16, 2007)

I am traditional, so I think that the man should ask.


----------



## anne7 (Jul 9, 2007)

I agree, it's a beautiful tradition. Most things don't really make me cry, but when I've seen girls proposed to in public, with the guy down on one knee, I always tear up a little. I'm certainly not willing to give up my chance to experience that moment, and to be honest, the type of boy I want to marry would want to do the proposing.


----------



## Karen_B (Jul 28, 2007)

I don't see why it matters who proposes.

However, I don't really like the idea of proposal at all... I mean if you have discussed marriage previously and you both know you want to do it, fine, but if it happens out of the blue as a grand romantic gesture, I kinda feel... I don't know. Deciding to get married is not something you should do when you're in a pink cloud. Also, you're sort of left with no choice but to say yes. Especially if you are proposed to in public.


----------



## mahreez (Jul 28, 2007)

sure, i mean if like if it's taking you ages in waiting for a guy to propose to you? but then again, maybe there's a reason why he's not proposing. but i personally wouldn't torture myself when we get married with questions like, if i hadn't proposed, would you propose to me? things like that. i'd rather be asked by the guy.


----------



## enyadoresme (Aug 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *empericalbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Uhm..Its okay I guess..I think it should be done only when you are positively sure he is going to say yes..If not you just look rather desperate. i agree


----------



## Bec688 (Aug 26, 2007)

Personally, I would want my man to propose to me, but that's what I want. I think there is nothing wrong with women proposing, just not for me


----------



## mayyami (Aug 27, 2007)

I think it's a good thing! but for some reason, when women do it, it tends to be less romantic for some reason. Feel free to prove me wrong tho!


----------



## justdragmedown (Sep 11, 2007)

I think its weird my boyfrineds always like so when are you proposing to me and I go never since I just think its what a guy should do


----------



## melpaganlibran (Sep 12, 2007)

i think it's okay but i wouldn't do it unless the man clearly said, "I'd like to marry you" and said it more than once. I suppose if he dropped a few hints it would be alright then. I wouldn't do it but I am more traditional than I like to even admit sometimes.


----------

